# Mussels with Chorizo Q-view



## ejbreeze (Sep 9, 2011)

I cooked the chorizo on the smoker for about 1/2 hour then finished it up in a pot on the grill. I then removed the chorizo and added mussels and about 1 1/2" of white wine. After about 15 minutes the mussels open and I added a stick of butter, salt and pepper and put back the chorizo. Mixed it all up and I was good to go. The chorizo sauce that formed was fantastic and gave the mussels a little kick.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## roller (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow!!!

that looks GREAT, EJ !

Wish I could eat mussels!

Bear


----------



## venture (Sep 9, 2011)

That is about the strangest combination I have heard of.  And I love it!  I bet the butter put it over the top.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 9, 2011)

*EJ,*

*I love mussels. Thanks for another way to enjoy them.*

*JC*


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for looking guys.  Bear are you allergic to shellfish?  JC and Venture get a good chorizo and don't forget to remove the outer skin on the chorizo.  When the chorizo melts into the butter you get a great sauce that really isn't to spicy, just very flavorful.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2011)

Ejbreeze said:


> Thanks for looking guys.  Bear are you allergic to shellfish?  JC and Venture get a good chorizo and don't forget to remove the outer skin on the chorizo.  When the chorizo melts into the butter you get a great sauce that really isn't to spicy, just very flavorful.


I don't know---I'm chicken to try:

I have loved Clams & Oysters all of my life, but never tried Mussels.

Then my Son had Mussels at a picnic in NJ.

That night, he got violently sick.

We though maybe they had been spoiled.

A few months later he ordered them in a restaurant.

That night he got violently sick & thought he was going to die.

Him being my son, and my health being what it is, I'm afraid to try them.

I figure if I am as allergic as he is, it would probably kill me.

Not worth the chance.

Bear

PS: I still eat and enjoy Clams & Oysters.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2011)

Good call Bear. I am not a mussel guy either. They just don't set right with my stomach. I love the clams not the oysters - strange how the body reacts differnent for diffferent folks.


----------



## venture (Sep 9, 2011)

Mussels are much easier to cook than clams once you get them cleaned up.  They take a little more prep, but it is worth it. They are actually a little more forgiving than clams, but both are great.

When harvesting them yourself, there are precautions to be followed, tho.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## moikel (Sep 9, 2011)

Its a very Spanish /Portugese way of cooking shellfish. I cook a dish I  ate in Portugal & at Portugese tables here thats pork & clams. Got some chorizo in it as well. I can post it if anybody is interested,in the 3 suburbs just south of me theres 45,000 people who were born in Portugal .Great cooks,fisherman & building contractors.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 9, 2011)

Dang,that sounds good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,last GOOD Mussels I had was in '86 at Corpus Christy.Got so drunk partying I lost my truck,for two days
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 9, 2011)

[h1]Moikel I would like to see that.  Thanks.[/h1]


----------



## moikel (Sep 10, 2011)

Give me a week,Im flat out here with work & overload of rugby
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.The recipe is freestyle out head after eating it here & abroad.I use neck or what they now call pork scotch fillet,chorizo,smoked paprika,dry sherry,sherry vinegar a few other bits. I will cook it & Qview it. I got a bit carried away trying to replicate a Zampone inspired thing & will have to finish that next.Our Portugese food here is great but a little under appreciated I think. Theres a real fusion feel to it probablly due to them having been early settlers in China,India,Africa & Brazil.


----------



## moikel (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry recipe is out "of my head".


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 10, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Give me a week,Im flat out here with work & overload of rugby
> 
> 
> 
> ...








	

		
			
		

		
	
It will be good rugby  games


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow  It looks amazing . what type of chorizo?

it gives me a great idea for a sauce .thanks i will report back


----------



## slownlow (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks great.   I would love a bowl of these mussels  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For those that don't do mussels, give this clams and chorizo recipe a try.  I made a few weeks back and it was awesome.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...ms-with-chorizo-and-tequila-recipe/index.html


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 10, 2011)

Africanmeats I used a Mexican Pork Chorizo.  It's a soft chorizo.  Deep red/orange in color.  Most chorizos found in local stores are made up  from Pork Salivary Glands, Lymph Nodes And Fat, Paprika, Soy Flour, Salt, Vinegar, Spices, Red Pepper, Garlic, Sodium Nitrite.  All the good things in life :)


----------



## moikel (Sep 11, 2011)

Portugese butcher 5 mins away or I get homemade from my mate Placido. The other dish I  do is cataplana which is a fishermans stew,same principle as boullabaise, zuppa de pesce, Kakavia. The portugese version has a base made from shallots,anchovies,garlic,roasted red peppers then built up from there.Interestingly it has star anise in it.Great dish, got the recipe here somewhere,I can make it without it in front of me,I think.


----------



## moikel (Sep 12, 2011)

Found recipe. Cataplana is the name of the cooking pot. Its got a little clipseal lid,its like a dutch oven but not cast iron. So its cataplana of seafood that I  make.The starter is called Lisbon paste. The other big number is caldiera ,like a chowder .They have cook offs in Portugal very competitive ,the seafood mix always has to have eel(big eel)& skate(sting ray) or its not the real thing & is thereby English tourist food. And something you would never serve to a local. I saw English people asking did it come with chips unfortunately it did,the locals gave in. Traditionally its the real fishermans stew,all the cheap fish that didnt sell well, Cataplana was more the restaurant dish, cod,squid,mussels,clams ,prawns even crab & lobster. I can post recipe if anybody is interested,maybe a while before I  can Qview it.


----------



## moikel (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry its Caldeirada,looked at a few recipes on net not authentic in my view but thats just me.


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 12, 2011)

Recipe please.


----------



## moikel (Sep 12, 2011)

Cataplana of seafood.This from an original recipe by Steven Snow,I have cooked it many times.I have never cooked Caldeirada so Im not posting something I havent cooked.

Lisbon paste 6 red sweet peppers,a cup of olive oil 4 fat cloves of garlic salt to taste. Chargrill peppers until skin blisters/black. Set aside covered then remove skin,seeds,chop roughly put in food processer with garlic blend add oil while motor running.

Base stock. FRY 1 chopped onion,1 garlic clove & a bay leaf in Olive oil then add lisbon paste 1/2 cup saute.Then add 4 anchovies saute 1 minute .Then add 2 chopped cooking tomatoes,canned will do,saute 3 min .Then add ## 200ml white wine that has been mixed with 1/2 teaspoon saffron threads.Best if you add saffron to wine then let it sit for a while. Do it at start. Then add 1 star anise & 100ml fish stock.Cook this gently for 20 min or until you are happy with the taste. You could stop here refrigerate & restart later.

The money shot. Cataplana pots are hard to find & $$ .They are copper.use a pan with a tight lid.The seafood mix you use is up to you so is the ratio.I use chunky white flesh fish cutlets or pieces ,hake,ling cod,monkfish.red snapper.Dont cut it to small. Squid or cuttlefish,mussels,clams,prawns/shrimp make your own decision.

In your pan olive oil,then fry 1 thinly sliced cooked potato,1/2 an onion,1 clove of garlic,1 tablespoon of Lisbon paste, 1 min. Add the seafood thats going to take the longest to cook then 1 fat ladle of base stock or to cover. Put on lid cook 2 min.Then add rest of seafood,torn fresh parsley ,flat leaf about 2tbls .Put lid back on saute 4 min . Open pan at table. Normally served with rice but up to you.

This is for 2 but theres always extra broth. Adjust it up for more people,be a little careful with star anise it can get a bit strong.Same with anchovies,I dont add salt. 

Im an eyeball & feel cook dont stick to this if you think theres too much olive oil,Ive never measured olive oil in my life. I  make this without the potato most of the time,come to think of it Ive never made it for 2 people I just eyeball it & figure how much Ill need . 

ENJOY Any questions just ask


----------



## moikel (Sep 12, 2011)

Left a bit out but you probably figure it.When you add balance of seafood top up with base stock to cover. Gentle simmer not a flat out boil. You can serve it with bread & in a deep bowl as a soup.  My preference
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You are going to have to figure your cooking times on the seafood. It might be 3 stages,fish,then prawns,squid,crab then mussells, clams. You are obviously an accomplished cook so you can work with this framework.


----------



## moikel (Sep 13, 2011)

Pork & clams will have to wait.I have to cook it.Recipe is in my head.This the chorizo selection from the 2 Portugese butchers near me.The loops they call country style,chopped not minced,all smoked,hot & mild. Interestingly they both do really old school salt beef. Popular with Brazilians,the people not the people with the wax job.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Also bacalau,bacala in Italian, salt cod sold out of big wooden boxs. Really good looking jamon too ,must have been 20 hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## moikel (Sep 13, 2011)

Pork & clams I have to cook so I can write it& explain it. Hope that makes sense. I have to have it in front of me so to speak.I just worked out what I  thought it was,so if Portugese read this please dont bust my chops if its not how your mother cooked it.


----------



## venture (Sep 14, 2011)

The Mexican chorizo is a very different animal.  Soft and heavy on the vinegar as compared to the dry or smoked Spanish or Portuguese versions.  Both have their place, just very different.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Sep 14, 2011)

Mexican sound  different. Albacore tuna are coming into market at minute .The boats want yellowfin or bluefin so it should be cheap. Old time Italians make it sotto o'lio under oil,not unlike the way Alaskan Bear does salmon. I am smoking that first them I  will post pork & clams.I will kick off a new thread then.  Love that Basque food.


----------



## bighouse627 (Sep 14, 2011)

that looks amazing!!! I love both so will have to try it out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------

